# Who Rides Alone?



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2009)

I would have to guess a fair amount of you do.   

Why is not much made of this, when people often frown upon skiing the trees alone?  Seems a bit hypocritical to me.  If anything I would think that Mountain Biking in the woods would present a greater risk than skiing with weather being the only bigger issue against skiing.  

I forget the gentleman's name, but I recall intending a fund raiser for a long time member of the Stowe Community becoming paralyzed while out MTB alone.  I think he may have been a former manager up at Trap Family Lodge or something.

Why do you suppose very little is made of people riding alone in the 'back country' yet, it is frowned upon with skiing?


----------



## rueler (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a strong advocate of safety in numbers...just not too many "numbers"!! 

Anyhow, I don't like to ski or ride alone, but do on a rare occasion. When I don't have plans to ride with anyone, I just usually show up at my local trailhead and jump in with a group that is about to do a loop. It has gotten to the point where I am familiar with most people there and it's easy to find someone to jump in with for a ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2009)

I ride alone occasionally, not as much in the last couple of years since hooking up with the AZ crew.  When I do I tend not to ride as aggressively, but you're right there's still plenty of risk involved.  I guess another difference between MTB and tree skiing is that for the most part when you MTB you're on a trail, where you're more likely to have someone come along and find you, versus tree skiing where you may be in the middle of the woods somewhere that no one else would go.  It's not much of a difference, but it's something... I guess..


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2009)

When I have ridden alone (which does happen because of the kids situation), I stick to easier DT that I'm familiar with. I don't veer off the predetermined path and I keep my cell phone with me (which does work in that area). I don't take risks. It's just time on the bike, not time to try anything crazy. I agree with safety in numbers, but it's not always possible for me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 13, 2009)

I almost always ride alone on the road and almost never on the trail.


----------



## Trev (Jul 13, 2009)

I carry a cell when I ride solo and, as most above mentioned, I don't do anything too crazy. Though some of the not so crazy shit can still hurt.

To each their own.. always a critic no matter what you do...and how you do it. Think with the head is all..  

Safety in numbers is a good theory when it can be applied... it doesn't take much to get in and start riding with a gang.. look at me.. I knew nobody here prior to starting to bike this year..  nobody. I regularly ride with someone from the forums here..  it's too easy to do.

If you don't know anyone who rides, there are easily available places to find some. Here.. CrankFire (or as I recently call it "Animal Kingdom Photo Ops").. etc..

Anyhow, back to work, all of ya..!  lol


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 on the safety in numbers but, recently it has been a bit tough.  I haven't hooked up with anyone in my area that rides.  On Tuesdays when I am working out of town, I bring my bike with me and do a few hours with a friend.

My girlfriend likes to bike as well but our schedules + the weather have not equaled opportunity.  The last few times I have been out have been solo.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2009)

I really prefer to not ride alone, but I do it from time to time. In fact, I did a 12+ miler solo yesterday. When I go, my wife knows which area I'll be and when to expect me. I should probably leave a more detailed itinerary of trails I'll be on. FWIW, I carry the cell too, but I have it on every ride. I definitely dial it back when solo and skip most stuntry and really techy spots. In a way, this leads to me usually riding crappy so aside from the safety factor, I prefer to ride with others.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 13, 2009)

I ski in the trees alone.  Remote ones too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I do I tend not to ride as aggressively, ..



Is that even possible :-D

I ride alone every once in a while, but when I do I stick to trails that see heavy traffic and ride less aggressive. I did a solo ride last night and found a really steep root covered DH shoot. I REALLY wanted to ride it, but didn't think it was a good idea while riding alone.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

is there any bike patrol like ski patrol???


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

I mostly ride sole.  The area I ride at gets a pretty decent amount of foot/bike/horse traffic, so I'm pretty sure that if something happened, someone would notice.  I also carry my cell with me.

Occasionally, if I see some dudes just starting out, I'll ask if I can ride along with them.  I usually fall way behind since 90% of all riders maintain a pace that doesn't suit me.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is there any bike patrol like ski patrol???



Of course! They wear neon green vests. Duh.

:roll:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

Mostly ride alone.  I ride to work alone, and recreation wise girlfriend is with me half the time


----------



## shpride (Jul 14, 2009)

Ride alone, and often ski alone.  My buddies who haven't moved to Co. have stopped biking, and don't like skiing full days like me.


----------



## marcski (Jul 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is there any bike patrol like ski patrol???



Yes and they pull you over and give you warnings and fines if you're riding too fast.  I think they went to the same patrol school as those guys at Blue Mt. 

I do ride alone.  I bring my cell....and usually will just do the local woods and single track that I know well. I usually won't do much exploring..but that has been known to happen.  I try not to ski the woods alone....but also have on occasion ventured into some woods/trees that I know well.  I guess I figure when its my time, its my time.  I do, however, always wear a helmet.


----------



## JD (Jul 14, 2009)

I do about half the time.  I don't think it's as dangerous as skiing alone in the BC.  The fact that you are on a trail and there is not several feet of snow on the ground, and you won't die of exposure over night are the big difference to me.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 14, 2009)

i am under the delusion that my dog will get my cell phone out of my pack and arrange for help. once that is done, sprint back to the car, get the cooler and return to my location leaving red ribbons on trees.  She'll of course have a fire going by the time help arrives.  then she'll rewind the camera and show the medics what happened because she's a great videographer.  

i don't know why i am ok with riding alone... honestly, i enjoy it.  very peaceful and it emphaises to me that i ride for myself...  hmm... stupid huh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I ski in the trees alone.  Remote ones too.



I figured you would show the other top 30-Kmarters your stashes..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 14, 2009)

I am alone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

JD said:


> I do about half the time.  I don't think it's as dangerous as skiing alone in the BC.  The fact that you are on a trail and there is not several feet of snow on the ground, and you won't die of exposure over night are the big difference to me.



Do you remember the guy I'm talking about in Stowe who got in the accident?  There was a fund raiser party for him I believe at where they held the annual barn dance.  Was around 2001


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2009)

Seeing that I'm trying to get out and ride as much as possible lately I find myself riding solo from time to time. Regardless when I do end up riding solo I carry my cell phone and always let someone know where I'm riding as well as some details of my intended loop. 

Riding solo kind of bothered me the first few times out but I've grown more comfortable with it as of late. I do appreciate all the group ride has to offer but also am beginning to enjoy the peace, serenity and ability to do what I want to do that comes with riding solo.


----------



## JD (Jul 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you remember the guy I'm talking about in Stowe who got in the accident?  There was a fund raiser party for him I believe at where they held the annual barn dance.  Was around 2001



yea.  That happend while riding on Brownsville Road.  Not trail riding.  I think road riding is statistcally more dangerous then MTBing.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to ride a lot a few years back, all mtb. Then I dropped out of it (arthritic issues). In 2007 I went for a tune-up ride in my back woods alone. Stupid little slip sent me over the bars into a tree or rock. Ripped a gash in my arm but that didn't hurt much. Busting 6 ribs and popping a small hole in my lung sucked. I struggled to walk about 800 feet out of the woods and call 911 from my house. I spent 2 days in the hospital as they monitored my bruised liver. 

Now I am very cautious. I think a phone with a gps or phone with a separate gps too would be good if you screw up in the woods. The doctor who stitched me up at the hospital had a good 15 years on me but had a very similar story to tell. He also told me that he has promised his wife that he's going to wear rib pads when skiing or riding in the woods. After that experience, I can see why though I have yet to go that way.

It seems like the most likely ways to really get hurt in the woods are head trauma, neck injuries and chest/organ trauma. Certainly broken other stuff is possible but seemingly less life-threatening. Eye protection is a good idea too. 

I probably won't ride obscure trails on my own any more.


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 16, 2009)

haha... 

so i'm riding nepaug the other day... 

ever have a section of trail that you work on everytime you come accross it... smoother, quicker... ? 

Bobsled in nepaug is my section of choice for stepping up my single track.  i've been working on adding pedals and not using brakes...

this past... hmm.. guess it was monday, i'm out riding solo due to my impatience with people with jobs, and had a great time.  sessioned some jumps, got real comfy and was heading back home to clean up before giving my brother a chain saw lesson.  

getting onto bob sled, i typically dont pedal to hard until i get to the first right hand berm up top, whats the point right?  anyways, picking up speed on top, i dip into the left before it turns into a down hill run.  now, i usually pedal where its open, hit the switch backs and pedal before the 90 degree right with the roots, but monday i decided i'd pedal all the way through, no brakes, really hammering.....

i essentially stubbed my toe... the worse ever.... catching my toes between my 45lb bike, 180lb me and a stump... i stopped dead in my tracks.... this is where my world turned into that super sureal slow motion that you only get while eating shit... im contemplating the brokeness of all of my toes while preparing to do a really sick super man tuck n roll.   i've got my hands out, my feet off the bike and i'm up side down with the bike tumbling behind me... like i said, super slow mo,  i've already got my plan to .... (this is where it gets interesting) my front flip tuck n roll was abruptly stopped by my kidney's contact with a birch tree... so fast, so painful, so lame.  best part?   the bike caught up to me while i was being beaten by mother nature and i collapsed onto my pile of Kona... insulting me further haha.... its at this point im actually thinking im hurt... boo... then my dog barks at me,  i think she called me queer, i'm not sure.  but it sounded like it.  

after i realize i can get back to my car, i think of this stupid thread... funny right?  

fact is, i'm going out again this afternoon... taking it easy, but if no one shows, im still going to ride... i guess i havent learned yet haha.  emma the dog knows how speed dial works


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha...
> 
> so i'm riding nepaug the other day...
> 
> ...



Solid gold post! :lol:

hope you're okay.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry for your wreck, but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it's cool, that of all things, you were thinking of AZ while all this was going on. :lol:

Hope you didn't get banged up too bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

do you guys carry a whistle with you???


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I ski in the trees alone.  Remote ones too.


Its because you're soooooo amazing that no one dares to ski with you for fear of being humbled into non existence.



ishovelsnow said:


> haha...
> 
> so i'm riding nepaug the other day...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!:grin:

I rarely ride alone.  When I do, I take my Iphone with Imapmyride and I seem to ride very tentatively.

On another note: Do you find yourself riding more aggressively with certain people?
I have two friends that I ride like a freak with, and a few others that I just chill  with.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> On another note: Do you find yourself riding more aggressively with certain people?
> I have two friends that I ride like a freak with, and a few others that I just chill  with.



Naw, I ride like a putz all the time.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Naw, I ride like a putz all the time.



I can vouch here.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> I can vouch here.



Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> do you guys carry a whistle with you???



i do when paddling my kayak...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

i ride alone as much as i do in a group.  its hard to find people to sess the friendlys parking lot with me.  i have been using the ss as my commuter around town, those rides are always solo.  but i mounted a child seat on the ss last night and hope to start taking my son with me around town.


----------



## abc (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> IWhy is not much made of this, when people often frown upon skiing the trees alone?  Seems a bit hypocritical to me.  If anything I would think that Mountain Biking in the woods would present a greater risk than skiing with weather being the only bigger issue against skiing.


There're no tree wells to fall into in the summer!

I don't see the two being similar. Both are in the woods but mtn biking "in the woods" is more similar to skiing on trails. People will come by. They may or may not see you if you're out of sight. That's like skidded off the trail into the side. Otherwise, they'll see your bike laying there and would normally look for the owner. 

Also, in the winter, there's a much bigger problem of just freezing to death once injured. Less so in summer. 

I don't ride aggressively whether alone or in groups. So I don't really hesitate to ride alone, "per normal". In contrast, I'm not comfortable skiing trees in the winter, primarily due to the tree well danger. Other than that, I ski alone quite a bit.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i ride alone as much as i do in a group.  its hard to find people to sess the friendlys parking lot with me.  i have been using the ss as my commuter around town, those rides are always solo.  but i mounted a child seat on the ss last night and hope to start taking my son with me around town.


That's cool! Turn the kid into a bike geek right away!
I love my SS, but I have some friends who are also on them, eager to ride all the time!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> That's cool! Turn the kid into a bike geek right away!
> I love my SS, but I have some friends who are also on them, eager to ride all the time!



I just fitted him in the seat.  We should be taking our first voyager together tomorrow after work.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

Grassi, how did the kid seat work out?  Did you take him to session Friendly's?


----------

